# OK Folks show off your Hearths !



## Pallet Pete (Apr 23, 2012)

My wife and I are planning on redoing our hearth and turning it into a corner hearth this summer and would love some ideas ! Thanks fellow  Hearth members !

Pete


----------



## Wood Duck (Apr 23, 2012)

Here is mine. I recommend a big hearth. I think I am more careful than most people are regarding ash and coals falling onto the floor, but I still occasionally see a hot ember fall too close to the carpet for comfort. Now that the picture is loaded I guess it doesn't show the whole hearth, but you can see part of it.


----------



## jeff_t (Apr 23, 2012)

I like a corner install. This is way bigger than it needs to be, but it's a big room and it works. I like the extra space. I'll make up another rack for the other side this summer. Also note the aluminum arrow shaft (thanks, pen).

This is simple gray slate from http://www.vermontslatedepot.com/floor.html . We'll do something on the walls eventually, but as you can see from the plywood subfloor, that is farther down the list of things to do.


----------



## mking7 (Apr 23, 2012)

We inherited ours when we bought the house.  We are going to change stoves and possibly reconfigure the entire hearth/brick.  We don't like it but we don't know what we want to do yet so we're leaving it as is until we figure that out.


----------



## ColdNH (Apr 23, 2012)

This should keep you busy for a while

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/the-official-show-off-your-hearth-thread.48395/


----------



## fossil (Apr 23, 2012)

https://www.hearth.com/gall/v/hearths/


----------



## Pallet Pete (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks coldnh & fossil . I forgot about the gallery ! 

Pete


----------



## StoveWannabe (Apr 23, 2012)

mking7 said:


> We inherited ours when we bought the house. We are going to change stoves and possibly reconfigure the entire hearth/brick. We don't like it but we don't know what we want to do yet so we're leaving it as is until we figure that out.


I'll take it!


----------



## Pallet Pete (Apr 24, 2012)

Wood Duck said:


> Here is mine. I recommend a big hearth. I think I am more careful than most people are regarding ash and coals falling onto the floor, but I still occasionally see a hot ember fall too close to the carpet for comfort. Now that the picture is loaded I guess it doesn't show the whole hearth, but you can see part of it.



I like how that looks wood duck did you do it yourself ? 

Pete


----------



## eclecticcottage (Apr 24, 2012)

Here is ours

stones set, before I grouted:






before we had the stove installed:






and right after we had the stove installed






This was what was here when we bought the Cottage, and actually if it had been done right, we hadn't needed to completely tear out the whole floor to replace the subfloor, joists and repair the sills, AND we hadn't wanted a sliding door in this corner, I would have like this:






The stones on the wall was a nice look, imo.  The install was scary, but it was a nice look.


----------



## xman23 (Apr 24, 2012)

Here is our stove


----------



## Pallet Pete (Apr 25, 2012)

O my cottage and xman those are beautiful ! How did you guys anchor the stone to the walls ? 

Pete


----------



## eclecticcottage (Apr 25, 2012)

We didn't build the one in the corner with the old Fisher, that was what was here when we bought the Cottage.  They did some pretty questionable things, most notably mortoring the back corners of the stove into the stone work joints.  They apparently didn't care about clearances. (they also set the "ball" feet into the cement below the stove)

From what I recall, they built a 2x4 wall then covered it with cement board.  They anchored that wall to the wall behind with HUGE nails.  I don't think they really mortored the stones to it spefically, because it all came apart pretty easy.  I'd say the weight of the thing pretty much held it all in place.  The stones were a good 4" thick.

I don't have a pic, but another house we looked at also had a Fisher in a corner, but it was an all brick hearth.  They had about a 1-2" gap between the bricks and the wall, and the brick behind the stove was built like a free standing wall.


----------



## xman23 (Apr 25, 2012)

Pete, The walls are Cultured Stone, river rock. I put up stucco wire screening on the sheetrock walls. The rocks are flat on one side and mud them to the wire. Grout after it's dry All the stones are different, so to get the look right layout the entire wall on the floor. My hearth and mantel is 2 inch lime stone. I undercut the limestone boarder so the hard wood floor goes under it.

Tom


----------

